# Red grouper near Mexico Beach?????



## Slayer (Apr 19, 2012)

I see the peeps over near Pensacola are catching the crap outta the red grouper and scamp.....our week long vacation starts Saturday at Mexico Beach, I was planning on trying for some cobia of of cape San Blas, but I was wondering if red grouper was a fish that could be targeted near Mexico Beach????  I normally hang out in the car-bodies and catch a lot of red snapper, which I may hit a few of my spots just to see if they are there for june 1st opener...but if I could actually target red grouper or mingos bliners or anything else to stink up the grease that would be great!!!!!

I have quite a few numbers fro the area, but again, I never fished anything but the car bodies....any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 19, 2012)

Wish I could help you man, I know nothing about Mexico Beach. Recurve36 will know, thats his home turf......


----------



## dogonenuts (Apr 19, 2012)

*Red Grouper*

Not sure how far out your numbers are, but if they are in over 130 ft or so, I would think there would be plenty of red grouper.  There is a large area of live bottom north of the Madison Swanson area which is around 35-40 miles from Mexico Beach that is loaded with red grouper.  Lots of snapper as well.  If your numbers are in this area, you should be good to go.. If you want, send me your numbers and I will sample some for you the first weekend in June. 
It is a little closer to this area from Indian Pass, but getting in and out of there can be a little tricky at low tide.  Getting in the breakwater at the ramp is a little tricky if the tide is running hard as well. Good luck.

Nuts


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Apr 19, 2012)

Slayer Hate to be the one with bad news but here it is. The cobia are gone from the beach's and are scatted on reefs.  Mainly ones with high relief. Red group are almost no existent in the car bodies. Not saying you might get lucky but I have yet to see a keeper . They are alot more common out of PC. There water gets deeper faster and water depth is the clue. There still alot of keep-able fish to be caught in the car bodies -ie- porgies,sea bass, triggers and the like. Good luck and tight lines.


----------

